# Where do I rent a trailer?



## Gyrr (Mar 3, 2017)

I live in northern California and I am moving to Salt Lake city, UT. I have been searching for some kind of trailer rental service to no avail. If any one is aware of such a service I would appreciate any information. Alternatively, If any one would be interested in renting me a trailer privately I am looking for a two horse bumper pull of any layout and will be needing it in April.


----------



## OldEnduranceRider (Feb 17, 2017)

Gyrr said:


> I live in northern California and I am moving to Salt Lake city, UT. I have been searching for some kind of trailer rental service to no avail. If any one is aware of such a service I would appreciate any information. Alternatively, If any one would be interested in renting me a trailer privately I am looking for a two horse bumper pull of any layout and will be needing it in April.



Probably would be cheaper to buy a used trailer, renting one would probably cost as much. I know DECADES ago, about 3, there was a "LEWIS RENTS" in San Leandro that I rented a 2 horse in line from. Man, I'm envious, I wish I could get out of Calif, my only hope is the the State of Jefferson will come to fruition. 

Good luck


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

By the time you figure the rental, gas, tolls, wear and tear on a _suitabl_e tow vehicle to a particular trailer and your time....
Call a shipper and put the horse on a trailer/truck and let someone do the deed for you.
Where you rent a trailer from it would need returning to so quite a $$ you face and time deadline to return on time.

Personally, I would _not_ rent my trailer out to anyone _especially_ crossing state lines....then again, not even local would I rent my privately owned trailer.:icon_rolleyes:
The optimum word is "privately owned" versus "rental" and the insurance requirements dictated by law!
*If* you are so lucky to find such a trailer you better fine-tooth comb check it out to make sure it is in proper road-worthy condition for safely moving your horse.
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

It's not impossible, at least here in the Midwest. There is a guy on Craigslist that rents out an large Corn Pro stock trailer but doesn't mention pricing. Of course, you have to have a truck large enough to pull it!

I suspect the pricing on doing such a thing is quite high and a lot of insurance negotiations have to go back and forth. Maybe you could put an ad out on Craigslist asking for help?

I know that now that I have my own horse trailer, after many years of scrimping and saving, I was receiving requests to "borrow" it within weeks and from people I didn't even know!! I don't mind hauling friend's horses when we are going somewhere to ride together but it freaks me out to think of trusting a stranger with it!

Seems like this is a business someone could go into seriously (with plenty of liability coverage) as most horse owners I know don't have trucks/trailers and have to rely on friends.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

In your situation I would ship with a reliable, recommended shipper. Less hassle all around and probably cheaper than any alternatives.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I rented a trailer for a 2800 mile round trip in 2012. The vendor was BuckMann Farms near Forest Lake MN. They still have a trailer for rent, a shiny aluminum 2012 Featherlite 3-horse, with the following rates:
Rates -
$75 - day
$175 - 3 day
$300 - week
$700 - month
The trailer I rented was in excellent condition and performed extremely well on the trip. The rental agreement was a simple document. When I got home I pulled the mats out of the trailer and scrubbed the mats and the floor, dried everything out, and returned the trailer the next day. I think both parties were satisfied with the deal.

I have also rented stock trailers on two occasions to move cattle. The vendor was a nearby rental place, the kind where you can get anything from a power washer to a wood chipper.

Please be very certain you have an adequate tow vehicle. In my case that meant buying and installing a Prodigy P3 brake controller, which required me to spend a whole evening crawling under the truck installing the necessary wiring. It was not the kind of do-it-yourself job I would advise most people to tackle. It also meant finding the correct drop hitch and ball. I was fortunate that my truck already had the required frame mounted receiver hitch, transmission cooler, extended radiator, proper gear ratio, and tow rating that was nearly double the weight of the trailer and horse. If you don't have the right tow vehicle, renting a trailer is the least of your worries.

I found BuckMann farms on Craigslist, but no amount of internet searching turned up any other trailers for rent. I learned about the place that rented the stock trailers from the guy who sold me my cows. You might be more successful than I was if you start by searching rental equipment and inserting the name of a nearby city. Then get into the web sites and find the photos of what they have to rent. I suspect most of the rental yards don't bother to make all their inventory available to a web search.

Best wishes on your move. If you don't have a lot of trailer experience I strongly suggest you rent a big U-Haul trailer for a day and get used to pulling, turning, and backing it up before you hook up a horse trailer.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Also, check with your local farmers co-op.....many have stock trailer for rent.


----------

